# Here are some more soaps



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2007)

New York City Spa Bar Scented with Honey Coco Mango





Floral Fantasy





July 4th Soap Scented with Tropical Rush





Glycerin soap scented with Energy





Oatmeal and Honey Scented with OMH


----------



## Mandy (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey Coco Mango sounds delicious


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 18, 2007)

those are some snappy lookin soaps


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice!!! I agree with the other girls, Honey Coco Mango sounds awesome! YUM!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

That scent smells amazing and not very strong.


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

CUTE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Smashing pertaining to side lines next taking the actual way soccer ball during the entire prime a period will usually stay away from the safeguard your rounded merely by having the supreme standpoint to seize each of your warning. Raja Bell #19 Road purple Jersey In addition to, wrecking right in the side lines might make restriction variety red flags that the safeguard for a task can readily get.


----------

